# 238 holster



## malle3 (Aug 18, 2014)

Been searching for a owb paddle style holster for the 238, any recommendations out there? something a little better than the stock one sig includes.


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

I use a leather pancake holster for my P238... not into paddle holsters. The one that comes with the gun is junk... still in the case, lol.


----------



## andymidplains (Nov 30, 2012)

I bought a Guru pocket holster (pocketholsters.com) for my P238 while I was waiting for a J.R. Roscoe shoulder holster, got to like it, and now I carry the pocket holster most of the time. I threw out the stock paddle holster and cut out the padding in the case to hold a box of ammo...


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Check out TT Gunleather, no paddles nut they have an easy on/off OWB with snap loops.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

You may want to check out Blade Tech, Galco and Bianchi. Also, I believe there is a holster forum on here that may give you some resources on some smaller manufacturers. Sometimes they are willing to do custom work for a little less. There is also a guy I got to make a holster for me. You can probably locate him on eBay or facebook under Gunner's Custom Holsters. Good guy! One man show, and he is/was a Marine. He may be able to help.


----------

